# Early Childhood (Pre-Primary School) Teacher



## steffers (May 3, 2012)

Hello. Newbie here.

Firstly I'd like to apologise if this has been asked before. I've been searching & cannot seem to find an answer to my question.

Can someone please tell me what the equivalent of an Early Childhood (Pre-Primary School) Teacher is here in the UK?

By this I mean, qualification wise. I have a Level 3 Children and Young People`s Workforce Diploma & currently work in a nursery as a practitioner.
Does anyone know if this falls under the pre- primary school teacher or if I would have to get a degree in teaching.

Many thanks in advance


----------



## IrishAussie (Feb 24, 2012)

The UK equivalent of an Early childhood (pre-primary) teacher is a reception class teacher. No sorry a level 3 cert does not qualify you, you need a four year teaching degree to be classed as an early childhood teacher.

Your qualification would allow you to work in a childcare centre or as an EA (educational assistant) in a pre-primary class, unfortunately neither of which are on the SOL (just in case that's your next question).

Hope this helps.


----------



## melinscotland (Jul 31, 2010)

I have just moved on a 176 sponsored visa via my brother . My skill of nursery coordinator is on the sol list which is how I got my visa. I had my level 2 and 3 cert in childcare when I applied (I now also have 4 but It wasn't needed To get in ) I just has to prove I was in a room senior position for I think it was 6 years. So depending on what experience you have that may be an option for you .


----------



## steffers (May 3, 2012)

Thank you so much for your replies. It looks like I shall go down the managerial route now. 
My partner is doing his accountancy degree so hopefully in a few more years we'll be in!
My brother has residency in aus, will that help our application?


----------



## melinscotland (Jul 31, 2010)

It helped me , my application took 10 months all in with my brother sponsoring me and being on the sol list ! However I'm unsure if family sponsors are still on the go ?! I did hear that they were stopping them maybe someone else can shed some light on this


----------



## lledlledlled (Nov 19, 2012)

IrishAussie said:


> The UK equivalent of an Early childhood (pre-primary) teacher is a reception class teacher. No sorry a level 3 cert does not qualify you, you need a four year teaching degree to be classed as an early childhood teacher.
> 
> Your qualification would allow you to work in a childcare centre or as an EA (educational assistant) in a pre-primary class, unfortunately neither of which are on the SOL (just in case that's your next question).
> 
> Hope this helps.


Sorry for hijacking another forum but you might be able to help me. My wife is a newly qualified primary school teacher in Ireland. She is currently completing her DIP/probation year. Is this sufficient to teach Early Childhood in Australia? If so, is she likely to find work easily?


----------



## IrishAussie (Feb 24, 2012)

lledlledlled said:


> Sorry for hijacking another forum but you might be able to help me. My wife is a newly qualified primary school teacher in Ireland. She is currently completing her DIP/probation year. Is this sufficient to teach Early Childhood in Australia? If so, is she likely to find work easily?


Hi
Yes she should be qualified to teach early childhood in Australia, it will mainly depend on how many years her degree was. Some teacher training colleges in Ireland run a three year degree and unfortunately you can't teach In oz if you've done this. She'll be fine if she's done a four year BEd or a three year BA and PGCE. The dip/ probation year can't be counted as part of these 4 years but the experience of that year will help.


----------



## lledlledlled (Nov 19, 2012)

IrishAussie said:


> Hi
> Yes she should be qualified to teach early childhood in Australia, it will mainly depend on how many years her degree was. Some teacher training colleges in Ireland run a three year degree and unfortunately you can't teach In oz if you've done this. She'll be fine if she's done a four year BEd or a three year BA and PGCE. The dip/ probation year can't be counted as part of these 4 years but the experience of that year will help.


Thanks for the reply.
She did a three year BEd in Marino Institute of Education. She is currently doing the 4th year at night, as well as the dip. So I think she should be covered for the 4 year education requirement. 
Is she likely to get employed with only the one year's work experience? By the time we go she'll hopefully have 18 months to 2 years experience. 
Where are the best locations to look? We were thinking Brisbane, Melbourne, Adelaide. I'm an electrician and we'll need somewhere with good prospects for both of us. My wife is a little less enthusiastic about the move so a location with a good quality of life is also a priority. 
Thanks again for your help.


----------



## IrishAussie (Feb 24, 2012)

lledlledlled said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> She did a three year BEd in Marino Institute of Education. She is currently doing the 4th year at night, as well as the dip. So I think she should be covered for the 4 year education requirement.
> Is she likely to get employed with only the one year's work experience? By the time we go she'll hopefully have 18 months to 2 years experience.
> Where are the best locations to look? We were thinking Brisbane, Melbourne, Adelaide. I'm an electrician and we'll need somewhere with good prospects for both of us. My wife is a little less enthusiastic about the move so a location with a good quality of life is also a priority.
> Thanks again for your help.


That's great she's doing the forth year, yes she'll definitely be covered then. Only one to two years experience won't stand in her way, while they're not falling over themselves looking for teachers in Aus, there are a lot more opportunities than in Ireland. Even if she can't get full time there's always loads of relief (subbing) and she could get 5 days a week no problem as long as she was willing to travel to a few different schools. 

I think the demand for pre primary teachers is much the same throughout Australia so where to live should be based on your job prospects and quality of life, rather than her job prospects, as I think hers will be similar no matter what state you live in. 

Also, this may help. If you get your residency visa though her as a pre primary teacher she doesn't have to stick to pre primary, she can teach primary too, which will help widen the job search. 

I can't really help you out as to where to live as I've only lived in Perth. It's a great place with great quality of life and very child-orientated, if that's on that cards for the future. But as Perth isn't on your list maybe start a new thread asking about locations and explaining what you're looking for.

Best of luck!
Ask away if you've any more questions and if I can answer them I will.


----------



## srico (May 7, 2012)

Just a note of caution- I am in a similar position and am completing my fourth year whilst working too. This fourth year must be classed as 'full time' by the university you are studying with to count for assessment. Hope that is the case for you and good luck!


----------



## lledlledlled (Nov 19, 2012)

srico said:


> Just a note of caution- I am in a similar position and am completing my fourth year whilst working too. This fourth year must be classed as 'full time' by the university you are studying with to count for assessment. Hope that is the case for you and good luck!


Are you doing 4th Year in Ireland? Does that mean you can't teach in Oz? My wife attends lectures from 5pm to 7pm twice per week so I doubt this is classes as full-time. As far as I know, this is the only option in Ireland. 3 years for Ordinary Degree (except Honours Degree in St Pats in 3 years) and then an additional year or so during the hours I mentioned for Honours Degree. I'm not sure if there is an option to do it in 4 years 'full-time'.


----------



## srico (May 7, 2012)

No- I'm doing a masters in England. I already have a 3 yr degree but was told by the assessing authority in Australia that they will only accept 4 years of full time higher education for a positive skills assessment. I am lucky that my local university does a full time masters in one year, albeit on one night per week. As long as the university classes your wife's course as full time, you should be ok. You can find out more about the skills assessment for teachers on the immi website- they are very strict about meeting all the criteria- good luck!


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi, A quick Q here. Which are the colleges in AUS offering courses in "Early Childhood (Pre-Primary School) Teacher training" and what are the duration of such courses and costs involved?

Thanks


----------



## Dutchie80 (Jul 3, 2013)

IrishAussie said:


> The UK equivalent of an Early childhood (pre-primary) teacher is a reception class teacher. No sorry a level 3 cert does not qualify you, you need a four year teaching degree to be classed as an early childhood teacher.
> 
> Your qualification would allow you to work in a childcare centre or as an EA (educational assistant) in a pre-primary class, unfortunately neither of which are on the SOL (just in case that's your next question).
> 
> Hope this helps.


Hi IrishAussie, I guess I have the same question about the 'Early Childhood (Pre-Primary
School) Teacher' I have a level 4 degree as a Teacher's Assistance and have been working in a daycarecentre or nursery in Holland. Would you know if that Degree will do for the 'Early Childhood (Pre-Primary School Teacher? thnx so much for you help,
Dutchie80


----------



## Christy-Summer (Aug 18, 2013)

IrishAussie said:


> Hi
> Yes she should be qualified to teach early childhood in Australia, it will mainly depend on how many years her degree was. Some teacher training colleges in Ireland run a three year degree and unfortunately you can't teach In oz if you've done this. She'll be fine if she's done a four year BEd or a three year BA and PGCE. The dip/ probation year can't be counted as part of these 4 years but the experience of that year will help.


Hi there, 
I have just got a quick question to ask. 

I am currently in the middle of studying my A-levels with a view to becoming a primary school teacher and emigrating to Australia although I keep reading that I would have to have to do a four year teaching degree instead of only three? Does this mean then that if I only did a three year degree that I wouldn't be accepted or does the NQT year class as the fourth year? Or at best are there any options that I could choose to top up a three year degree once I've finished? 

Any information in regards to this would be much appreciated!


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2013)

Christy-Summer said:


> Hi there,
> I have just got a quick question to ask.
> 
> I am currently in the middle of studying my A-levels with a view to becoming a primary school teacher and emigrating to Australia although I keep reading that I would have to have to do a four year teaching degree instead of only three? Does this mean then that if I only did a three year degree that I wouldn't be accepted or does the NQT year class as the fourth year? Or at best are there any options that I could choose to top up a three year degree once I've finished?
> ...


 No the NQT doesnt act as the 4th year. You need 4 years of actual studying achieved by doing a 4 yr course or 3yr plus PGCE or 3yrs plus Masters or graduate diploma. 

But you are a long way off applying and all of this could change in the years before you do apply.


----------



## Christy-Summer (Aug 18, 2013)

_shel said:


> No the NQT doesnt act as the 4th year. You need 4 years of actual studying achieved by doing a 4 yr course or 3yr plus PGCE or 3yrs plus Masters or graduate diploma.
> 
> But you are a long way off applying and all of this could change in the years before you do apply.


Okay thank you! So from what I gather does that mean I will be able to do a 3 year teaching degree followed by a PGCE?


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

_shel said:


> No the NQT doesnt act as the 4th year. You need 4 years of actual studying achieved by doing a 4 yr course or 3yr plus PGCE or 3yrs plus Masters or graduate diploma.
> 
> But you are a long way off applying and all of this could change in the years before you do apply.


Shel,

Is it absolute necessary to have a 4 year degree in *education/teaching* itself? I am asking this because my wife has done her masters in economics (a 4 year program) so if she does a one year course/diploma on pre-primary teaching or montesorri from any institite here in pakistan. Would that enable her to work in Australia as pre-primary teacher? 

regards,
Roposh


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2013)

No it has to be a degree in teaching, commerce isnt going to allow entry neither would a 1 year diploma.


----------



## k_hann87 (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi, 

Sorry if this question has already been asked...I was just wondering if anyone has any ideas or ways to help as I did a 3 year BA Hons teacher training degree (with actually more teaching and studying than a 4 year course) but this does not qualify for a visa for some crazy reason! Does anyone know of how I could qualify as I would love to give teaching a go in Australia and it seems a shame to put my experience and training to waste due to a different length of course!
Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2014)

Study a post grad diploma or masters. Hiw do you figure a 3 year course has more of everything than a 4 year? Its just not possible unless you were studying and on placement 52 weeks and for 60hr weeks!


----------

